# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting Report; Seadrift, TX. 6/17/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Fun day with a repeat client. Had to change it up a bit and concentrate around deep water drops. The way our tides have fallen has forced many reds out to the edge, or adjacent to deep water.

Our fish today fell for DSL’s watermelon and Buggs Fishing Lures, rigged on a POC Custom Rod. All the reds were released to fight another day, and help the bays rebound.

Looks like we could have more days like this in July and August. If your interested in a Sight casting trip, or wading artificial give us a call.


----------

